# The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version



## SnugglezNRW (23. Juni 2014)

*The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

habs grade auf Gameone.de gelesen....
Regelt Ubi die PC-Optik von "The Division" absichtlich runter? | News | Game One
in einem Mailausschnitt wird über ein möglichen Grafikdowngrade der PC Version gesprochen.
Entscheidend dabei ist die Begründung. Dies sei nicht aus Performancegründen zu bedenken, sondern weil sich die PC Version nicht zu sehr von den NextGen Versionen für Konsolen unterscheiden soll.

Ich persönlich fänd das richtig mies.
The Division gehört für mich zu den viel versprechensten Titeln überhaupt und hoffe stark das Ubi stark drüber nach denken wird.


----------



## Kusarr (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

dann wirds nich gekauft ...


----------



## Lexx (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

6 Minuten.. 

.. hat der erste Nörgler gebraucht.

Vielleicht sollte man "Grafik-Downgrade" 
in Zukunft "Watch Dogging" nennen..


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

naja es ist erstmal nur ein Gerücht, zutrauen würde ich es Ubisoft aber denoch.
Ich hoffe nur das der Schritt gut bedacht wird und falls er doch kommen sollte, das sich irgend ein kluger Modder hinsetzen wird und uns was schönes basteln wird.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Wenn das stimmt dann müssen möglichst viele Spieler davon erfahren damit es "NICHT" gekauft wird.
Erst so lernt ein Publisher das man uns nicht verarschen kann.

Leider ist das Wunsch denken, da es zu viele Unwissende gibt, die das Spiel kaufen,
da fällt leider der richtige Zocker nicht ins Gewicht bei den Verkaufszahlen, schade 

Wieder ein Spiel das ich auf der Agenda hatte, aber nicht kaufen werde nach Watchdogs


----------



## Lexx (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> ...und uns was schönes basteln wird.


Das Spiel kann ruhig jenseitig sein, hauptsache es "gefällt".

Kann ich eigentlich nur als Scheinargument für das Trösten 
von schlechten Gewissen über horrende und unvernünftig hohe 
monetäre Ausgaben für Spiele-Hardware nehmen..

Abgesehen davon, dass sich die gekränkten und beleidigten 
"Nichtkäufer" unwissentlich selbst belügen..


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

wie linustechtips schon angemerkt hat, ubisoft wird das neue EA


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Angenommen, es gäbe bis zum Release irgendeinen Downgrade. 
Wer sagt das die PC-Version dann nicht immer noch fantastisch aussieht?

Nach allem was ich so höre, soll WD mit ultra Settings doch auch gut aussehen.
Ich würde da mal kein Fass aufmachen. Außerdem ist Werbung doch immer etwas geschönt.


----------



## Kusarr (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Lexx schrieb:


> 6 Minuten..
> 
> .. hat der erste Nörgler gebraucht.
> 
> ...


 
Vorsicht mit deiner Wortwahl!
Warum soll ich ein Spiel kaufen, das absichtlich ohne Grund hässlicher gemacht wird, als es sein könnte?
Das hat nix mit nörgeln zu tun, ich unterstütz sowas nur nicht.

Abwarten ob das wirklich so passiert.
WatchDogs hol ich mir au erst, wenns gut läuft und es so aussieht, wie vorher immer mit geworben wurde (was ja scheinbar bald durch Patch passieren wird)


----------



## dodo741 (23. Juni 2014)

Ergend wie hab ich das Gefühl Ubisoft macht das extra um uns zu ärgern -.- siehe Far Cry 4 das gleiche 

Hoffentlich passiert nicht das gleiche mit AC Unity was im Trailer Bombe aussieht


----------



## Locuza (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich würde da mal kein Fass aufmachen. Außerdem ist Werbung doch immer etwas geschönt.


 Bei Watch Dogs konnte man ein Fass aufmachen.
Und solange Werbung mich ständig anlügt, solange werde ich auch meckern.


----------



## Soulsnap (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Sollte sich das bewahrheiten werde ich es links liegen lassen. War eigentlich eines der spiele in der engeren Auswahl...


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Locuza schrieb:


> Bei Watch Dogs konnte man ein Fass aufmachen.
> Und solange Werbung mich ständig anlügt, solange werde ich auch meckern.



Seit ~20 Jahren wissen wir doch schon, das Waschmittel x weißer als weiß wäscht.
Ist mir in Natura noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## Placebo (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

@Topic wird das nicht seit Jahren schon so betrieben - mit dem Unterschied, dass frühers die Entwickler sich nicht ganz so blöd beim Vertuschen angestellt haben?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



> @Topic wird das nicht seit Jahren schon so betrieben - mit dem Unterschied, dass frühers die Entwickler sich nicht ganz so blöd beim Vertuschen angestellt haben?



tja Placebo
ich weis ja das du so wie ich auch zur DarkSouls Gemeinde gehörst....
für uns ist es seit DS2 sicherlich nichts neues :/

traurig bleibt es dennoch.


----------



## RisingMetal (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Wenn dem so sein sollte werde ich etwas mit dem Kauf warten, irgendwann kommt wieder ein inoffizieller Mod á la W_D der die Grafik dann auf E3 Niveau bringt 
Aber was bezweckt Ubisoft eigentlich damit? Eine solche Grafik ist doch nur positive Werbung oder sind die schon derart käuflich (Konsolenmarketing, etc...)


----------



## Placebo (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



RisingMetal schrieb:


> Aber was bezweckt Ubisoft eigentlich damit? Eine solche Grafik ist doch nur positive Werbung oder sind die schon derart käuflich (Konsolenmarketing, etc...)


Ein Grafikupgrade für eine bestimmte Plattform (PC) bringt nicht viele zusätzliche Käufer, dafür sinken aber die Verkaufszahlen auf den anderen Plattformen (Konsolen), weil diese "die minderwertigere Version bekommen". Man verliert also im Durchschnitt zahlende Kunden und das ist dann eher das Gegenteil von positiver Werbung.


SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> tja Placebo
> ich weis ja das du so wie ich auch zur DarkSouls Gemeinde gehörst....
> für uns ist es seit DS2 sicherlich nichts neues :/
> 
> traurig bleibt es dennoch.


 
Das fand ich sogar noch einmal eine ganz andere Hausnummer, weil die Demos ja alle auf den Konsolen flüssig liefen. Würde zu gern den Grund für das Downgrade kennen. Warum die PC-Version nichts besseres bekommen hat, siehe oben.


----------



## kero81 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Wääääääd?? Die PC Version soll genauso Schei55e aussehen wie die Verkackte Konsolenversion?!  Kann nix mehr sagen, Ubi kann sich mal ganz tief in den Anus Fi5ten. Ich werds ned kaufen, wird eh Schei55e vom Gameplay her. Nach ein bis zwei Stunden wird es nurnoch Gelegenheitszockern gefallen und denen, denen eh alles (Wash Dogs) gefällt.

Der klischehafte Autovergleich:
Mein Porsche darf bald auf der Rennstrecke ncht mehr schneller als der Mini sein, weil der sich sonst benachteiligt vorkommt. Eyy, was ein Schwachsinn...


----------



## alm0st (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Traurig aber ich reg mich über sowas schon gar nicht mehr auf. In irgendnem Sale bekommt mans dann schon mal für 10 € - bis dahin ist das Spiel dann auch aus der Beta Phase gepatched und man kann es problemlos spielen.


----------



## Freakless08 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> The Division gehört für mich zu den viel versprechensten Titeln überhaupt und hoffe stark das Ubi stark drüber nach denken wird.


Ich kaufe keine Grafikdemos, ich kaufe Spiele die mich von der Story und dem Gameplay packen sollen. Grafik ist mal sowas von zweitranging.
Wayne?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



> Ich kaufe keine Grafikdemos, ich kaufe Spiele die mich von der Story und dem Gameplay packen sollen. Grafik ist mal sowas von zweitranging.
> Wayne?



ich habe das gameplay hier nie angezweifelt.
und ich empfinde grafik ebenfalls als zweitrangig.
dennoch empfinde ich es als fragwürdig wenn man ein vorhandenen "Bonus" wegradiert nur um das selbe spiel auf einer anderen Plattform besser (bzw. nicht wesentlich schlechter) dar stehen zu lassen.


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wie linustechtips schon angemerkt hat, ubisoft wird das neue EA



Waren die das nicht schon immer?


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Bei Gamestar bringt man es auf den Punkt, ist ja nun nicht erst seit heute so Fake-Trailer für Spiele - Die 10 größten Marketing-Lügen - Video bei GameStar.de
 Sehe das selber aber nicht so als Problem solange das Gameplay gut ist.

 MFG


----------



## Kinguin (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Der Entwickler,der diese Infos rausgerückt hat ,hat auf jeden Fall Mut


----------



## Negev (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Was ich Interessqant bis unverschämt finde, ist die Begündung.



> Grund für das Downgrading soll sein, dass Ubisoft nicht möchte, dass sich die PC-Version grafisch zu sehr von der New-Gen-Fassung abhebt und die neue Konsolengeneration bereits wieder veraltet wirken lässt.



Glaub ich sofort, sollte der Downgrade nicht anderweitig notwenig sein.

Was ich mich jetzt Frag ist, wenn Spiele für den PC nicht besser aussehen sollen: wofür hab ich mir ne dicke Grafikkarte geleistet?
Bzw. warum sollte ich mir Zukünftig je wieder eine dicke Grafikkarte kaufen?

Wäre ich Nvidia/AMD wäre ich richtig sauer...


----------



## kero81 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Das hat m.M.n. garnix mit "teurer" Hardware zu tun sondern frage ich mich eher warum auf einer Plattform, auf der mehr möglich ist, diese "mehr" an Leistung seitens Ufucksoft nicht genutzt wird. Schei55 Konsolen, die haben schon immer die Entwicklung am PC aufgehalten und werden es mit jeder neuen "Next G(ay)en" wieder tun. Werft sie auf den Scheiterhaufen!!!


----------



## Razor2408 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Negev schrieb:


> Was ich mich jetzt Frag ist, wenn Spiele für den PC nicht besser aussehen sollen: wofür hab ich mir ne dicke Grafikkarte geleistet?


Damit du Konsolenports mit höherer Auflösung und mehr Anti Aliasing zocken kannst - Since 199X


----------



## mrpendulum (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe keine Grafikdemos, ich kaufe Spiele die mich von der Story und dem Gameplay packen sollen. Grafik ist mal sowas von zweitranging.
> Wayne?


 
Stell dir mal vor, du kaufst ein Auto aus dem Katalog. Das Auto sieht total schick aus hat Lederlenkrad, sportliche Alufelgen und ein glänzenden Lack. Unten steht im klein gedruckt "* Abbildung entspricht dem realen Auto". Nach einer Woche wirst du zum Autohaus bestellt. Dein Auto ist endlich angekommen. Aber halt das Auto ist mit einem Tuch umhüllt und der Verkäufer pocht auf den Kaufvertrag. Also kaufst du das Auto (hast ja die Abbildung zuvor im Katalog gesehen. Stand ja darunter es schaut später genau so aus.) Du entfernst das Tuch und Halt: aus dem Lederlenkrad ist plastik geworden, die sportliche Alufelgen sind gegen Stahlfehlgen ausgetauscht wurden und der Lack ist auf einmal Matt. Du sprichst den Verkäufer an und sagst das muss eine verwechslung sein. Der Verkäufer sagt aber: "Tut mir leid. Es gibt das Auto noch als brand neue Sportversion und kostet deutlich mehr. Von der Ausstattung würde aber ihr gerade gekauftes Modell fast gleichziehen. Daher mussten wir ihr Modell leider verändern."

So in Etwa ist es ja wohl bei The Devision.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

ZUm Glück erstmals noch ein insider, habe echt gar keine Lust darauf.


----------



## Euda (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Habe mir zuallererst die Mails selbst angesehen, ohne auf Kommentare hier oder den zugehörigen Newstext der Quelle zu achten. Mein Eindruck ist, dass das ganze nicht gerade vertrauenswürdig ist und überdies keinerlei Informationen über den "Überlieferer" der Mail vorliegen. Zusätzlich habe ich nie etwas von der Seite gehört, wenngleich sie nicht ganz unseriös anmutet. Mit einem, sei er kredibel oder nicht, hat der Verfasser jedoch sehr wahre Wort gesprochen:



> Also to answer your 3rd question, no…they will never fully disclose what was removed from what build as no laws ask them to do so in terms of consumer rights. If we as developers published that information in very real terms for the consumer such as “Replaced particle fog simulation with 2d layer simulation in 3d space, removed particles from all explosions, lowered explosion volume multiplier by 20x, removed X # of trees and civilians, etc.” we would be out of a lot of sales and probably it would actually require too much time to deliver on the current hype that a lot of downgraded games see which look incredible with a vertical slice. * I do share this in the hope’s that my colleagues and publishers and a lot of people who make false promises and do demonstrations which wrongfully create too much hype that they cannot deliver on ultimately stop doing such things. I want to see the industry actually move forward and not be so full of itself by promising too much and delivering too little.* Regards



Dass ein grafisches Downgrade, ähnlich wie es bspw. bei Watch_Dogs der Fall war, erfolgt, halte ich natürlich nicht für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Rodolfos (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Meinetwegen sollen sie, die Mods werdens schon richten. Wobei das ja noch alles Glaskugelgeschwätz ist


----------



## kero81 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Tolle Einstellung... NOT! ^^


----------



## OdlG (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Lexx schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man "Grafik-Downgrade"
> in Zukunft *"Watch Dogging"* nennen..


Ähm... Bin ich der einzige, dem auffällt wie unfassbar unpassend diese Aussage ist  Ist hier niemand bilinguales unterwegs? xD -> Urban Dictionary, June 23: Show Beer


----------



## Invisiblo (23. Juni 2014)

Mich ärgert diese Vorgehensweise seitens Ubisoft zwar sehr, aber ist das ein Grund, ein vielleicht großartiges Spiel, das immer noch gut aussieht, nicht zu kaufen?

Ich sag mal wenn ich von der Sache nichts wüsste, würde ich das Spiel wohl trotzdem holen, wenn es ähnlich gut wird wie der Vorgänger. Schwierige Sache imho.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Keine Ahung ich meine auf die Grafik kommt es in erster Linie in Spielen nicht an aber das hier grenzt schon an perverse *******. Ich hoffe das es nicht stimmt ....


----------



## Suebafux (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



> Nein, der angebliche Dev erklärt, dass es sich bei den Maßnahmen um eine rein politische Entscheidung von Publisher Ubisoft handelt. Grund für das Downgrading soll sein, dass Ubisoft nicht möchte, dass sich die PC-Version grafisch zu sehr von der New-Gen-Fassung abhebt und die neue Konsolengeneration bereits wieder veraltet wirken lässt.


Regelt Ubi die PC-Optik von "The Division" absichtlich runter? | News | Game One
Lol, veraltet wirken - was soll das? Die 'next-gen' Konsolen waren schon veraltet als sie auf dem Markt kamen.
Was kommt als nächstes? Die PC-Version so 'ungeschickt' proggen das sie Unmengen an Ressourcen braucht um erst nicht sauber zu laufen? Ah das hatten wir ja schon -> WD.
Tja ihr PC-Gläubigen, hättet ihr doch die 400€ in eine Konsole und nicht GraKa gesteckt, dann könntet ihr jetzt einfach Ubi-Titel spielen, nicht wirklich hübsch aber immer noch besser als am PC.

Aber im Grunde ist es egal, es kommt unter Ubisoft am Markt und von daher nichts besonderes. Press 'E' für gähnend langweiliges spezial-Feature um Abwechslung in das noch langweiligere Gameplay zu bringen. Bin sicher auch in 'The Division' wird es nicht viel anders sein.


----------



## kero81 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Bevor ich 400euro in ne konsole buttere würde ich eher sterben. Btw wer hat den konsolero hier rein gelassen?


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



kero81 schrieb:


> Bevor ich 400euro in ne konsole buttere würde ich eher sterben.



Wieso sollst du dir auch etwas kaufen was du nicht willst.
Weil The Devision möglicherweise nicht so aussieht wie im E3 Trailer 2013?

Heißt das jetzt automatisch das die PC-Version schlecht aussehen wird?
Muss eine PC-Version logischerweise immer deutlich besser aussehen als das Konsolenpendant?

Das Leben kann so ungerecht sein.

Wieso kauft ihr nicht einfach nur noch PC Only Titel. Würde vermutlich die Nerven schonen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



> Bevor ich 400euro in ne konsole buttere würde ich eher sterben. Btw wer hat den konsolero hier rein gelassen?



werd erwachsen....

suchst du dir eigentlich nur Topics aus um rum zu stänkern oder kannst du auch einen vernüftigen beitrag zu einer diskusion leisten?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Wenn die wieder irgendwo auszugraben sind, ist mir das egal. Zwar nicht schön, aber INI-tweaken ist doch fast schon ein Sport  Leider ist The Division ein 3rd-Person-"Shooter"/Game. Das ist der einzige Grund, warum ich es nicht kaufen werde. Ich mag 3rd-Person nur bei Story-lastigen Games á la Alan Wake oder Max Payne 2 etc. .


----------



## Negev (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Muss eine PC-Version logischerweise immer deutlich besser aussehen als das Konsolenpendant?


 
Wenn die Hardware und die Engine das hergiebt, warum nicht? 
Und es drängt sich dann die Frage auf: warum man die PC-Version absichtlich "schlechter Aussehen" lässt als mötig.


----------



## SphinxBased (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

da isse wieder..........die grafikbremse konsole.....weg damit!!!!!!!!yeaaah ich grafikhure


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Negev schrieb:


> Und es drängt sich dann die Frage auf: warum man die PC-Version absichtlich "schlechter Aussehen" lässt als mötig.



In der heutigen Zeit wird quasi im Gaming sehr viel gleichgestellt.
In der Vergangenheit hieß es auch schon öfter, Spiel wäre auf Plattform x schon fertig, aber man wartet noch um einen gleichzeitigen Release zu ermöglichen usw.

Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn die PC-Version verdient besser aussieht, aber scheinbar hat das keine große Priorität bei Ubisoft. 
Evtl hat man auch einfach "Angst", das viele von den hohen Anforderungen abgeschreckt werden.
Klingt komisch, aber genau diese Problematik wurde auch von CD Project bei TW2 angesprochen. Scheinbar wissen manche nicht das man die Settings auch runter schrauben kann.


----------



## firestarter111 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> ZUm Glück erstmals noch ein insider, habe echt gar keine Lust darauf.


 
ähm ja, gerade ein insider kann es dir sagen. lies mal die orginlaquelle, das klingt leider schon sehr glaubwürdig. trauer... .


----------



## MysticBinary82 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



kero81 schrieb:


> Das hat m.M.n. garnix mit "teurer" Hardware zu tun sondern frage ich mich eher warum auf einer Plattform, auf der mehr möglich ist, diese "mehr" an Leistung seitens Ufucksoft nicht genutzt wird. Schei55 Konsolen, die haben schon immer die Entwicklung am PC aufgehalten und werden es mit jeder neuen "Next G(ay)en" wieder tun. Werft sie auf den Scheiterhaufen!!!


 
Du weißt aber schon, dass die Konsolen eher da waren als der PC. Aber anscheinend nicht, bist wohl zu Jung um diese Tatsache zu wissen.

Ps. Ich sehe gerade, du bist sogar älter als ich, da kann ich das erst recht nicht verstehen.


----------



## Rizoma (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> *Du weißt aber schon, dass die Konsolen eher da waren als der PC*. Aber anscheinend nicht, bist wohl zu Jung um diese Tatsache zu wissen.



Das stimmt nicht wirklich aber egal


----------



## Rodolfos (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht wirklich aber egal


 
solche beiträge brauch die menschheit, hauptsache getrollt aber nix wirklich gesagt mit der aussage ... du darfst auch gerne ausführlicher werden als besserwissen und dann "aber egal" zu schreiben. Hab ich als 10 jähriger auch so gemacht .. dann wurde ich erwachsen


----------



## MysticBinary82 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht wirklich aber egal



Ein PC ist ein Personal Computer. Als die Konsolen im Massenmarkt angekommen sind war der PC noch weit davon entfernt. Sorry aber das sollte man eigentlich wissen. Dann gab es den kurzen Zusammenbruch des Konsolenmarkes wodurch sich dann langsam Richtung PC die Sache bewegte und mit Windows 95 im Massenmarkt angekommen ist. Währenddessen gab es aber immer Konsolen.


----------



## Negev (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ein PC ist ein Personal Computer. Als die Konsolen im Massenmarkt angekommen sind war der PC noch weit davon entfernt. Sorry aber das sollte man eigentlich wissen. Dann gab es den kurzen Zusammenbruch des Konsolenmarkes wodurch sich dann langsam Richtung PC die Sache bewegte und mit Windows 95 im Massenmarkt angekommen ist. Währenddessen gab es aber immer Konsolen.


 
Auf mich macht dieses Gedankenkonstrukt einen recht Sinnfreien Eindruck. 

Es wurde schon immer auf dem Computer gespielt! Ohne die Computertechnik hätte es nie irgendeine Konsole gegeben - klar. Im Gegensatz dazu brauchte es keine Konsole damit Spiele den Weg auf den Computer schafften.
Die Videospielbranche hätte sich anders entwickelt aber sie hätte sich auch ohne die Konsole entwickelt...

Diese Ganze Diskussion - Konsole vs. PC - ist mühsam. Die Konsole ist ein Relikt aus grauer Vorzeit. Früher lag der Vorteil in der Konsole das sie einfach zu Bedienen war, Spiel reinstecken-/legen und ab gehts. Wenn man die PC Preise von damals heranzieht und dabei bedenkt, das oft und teuer aufgerüstet werden musste, lag der Preisvorteil sicher bei der Konsole.

All diese Punkte gelten nichtmehr. Der Computer ist längst Einsteigerfreundlich geworden. Seit Steam, Origen, Uplay entfällt sogar das Installieren und ich kann davon ausgehen das die Games funktionieren. Herr je sogar meine Grafikkartensoftware scannt meine Spiele und stellt mir die Games optimal ein!
Computer hat keine Nachteile zur Konsole - nur Vorteile! Dabei muss das System nicht teuer sein.
Es harkt nur an der Vermarktung. Aber erste Schritte wird Steam gehen.


----------



## Aldrearic (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Next Gen Grafik soll auch Next Gen sein. Nur, dass die Konsolenhardwarez u schwach dafür ist. Also auf dem PC im Jahre 2014 soll es auch dementsprechen gut aussehen und nicht in Grafik von 2010. Aber leider passt man die Grafik vom Pc der, der Konsolen an.
Die enigsten wissen, dass man die Settings runter schrauben kann, damit es auf dem Rechner läuft. Ob der Titel für die Konsolen immer noch passt? Technik(evolutions)bremse.
Ein guter Gaming PC gibts bereits ab 600-700 Euro, muss nicht high End sein.
Vielleicht wäre es schlau gleich in 3 Jahren die nächste Generation der Konsolen zu veröffentlichen mit potenter Hardware, dass man dies dann auch als next Gen bezeichnen kann. Die es dann auch schaffen in 1080p flüssig und in guter Optik darzustellen. Bei WD hätten die auch die Grafik voll ausfahren können, aber die hatten wohl keine Lust auf Optimierung. Das selbe Spiel jetzt auch bei The Division?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Negev schrieb:


> Auf mich macht dieses Gedankenkonstrukt einen recht Sinnfreien Eindruck.
> 
> Es wurde schon immer auf dem Computer gespielt! Ohne die Computertechnik hätte es nie irgendeine Konsole gegeben - klar. Im Gegensatz dazu brauchte es keine Konsole damit Spiele den Weg auf den Computer schafften.
> Die Videospielbranche hätte sich anders entwickelt aber sie hätte sich auch ohne die Konsole entwickelt...



Auf was für ein Gerät lief das erste Videospiel mit dem Namen Pong noch gleich?


----------



## Rizoma (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ein PC ist ein Personal Computer. Als die Konsolen im Massenmarkt angekommen sind war der PC noch weit davon entfernt. Sorry aber das sollte man eigentlich wissen. Dann gab es den kurzen Zusammenbruch des Konsolenmarkes wodurch sich dann langsam Richtung PC die Sache bewegte und mit Windows 95 im Massenmarkt angekommen ist. Währenddessen gab es aber immer Konsolen.


 
Du hast aber geschrieben das die Konsolen eher da waren was nun mal nicht stimmt auch wenn sie schneller eine Größere Verbreitung gefunden haben war der erste Programmierbare Heim PC bereits 1950 auf dem Markt die ersten Konsolen sind erst ab 72 auf dem Markt von daher ist deine aussage einfach falsch.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Auf was für ein Gerät lief das erste Videospiel mit dem Namen Pong noch gleich?



Zitat Wikipedia:
*Tennis for Two* ist ein Spiel, das 1958 vom amerikanischen Physiker William Higinbotham am Brookhaven National Laboratory entwickelt und konstruiert wurde. Es kann als das erste Videospiel angesehen werden. *Die Hardware bestand aus einem Analogcomputer und einem fünf Zoll (12,5 cm) kleinen Oszilloskop*.


----------



## kero81 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass die Konsolen eher da waren als der PC. Aber anscheinend nicht, bist wohl zu Jung um diese Tatsache zu wissen.
> 
> Ps. Ich sehe gerade, du bist sogar älter als ich, da kann ich das erst recht nicht verstehen.


 
Trololo, was hat das damit zu tun das die Konsolen zuerst da waren?! Ändert doch nix an der Situation?! Jüngelchen, Du musst halt noch älter werden um einige Dinge zu verstehen. ^^


----------



## Rikko_V2 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Selbst wenn die Games nicht ganz so wie in den Trailern aussehn,
muss man sagen sie gehören am PC dennoch zur Grafikelite.
Von demher gibts doch eigentlich keinen Grund zum Meckern. 
Minimal besser wie auf den Konsolen sehen sie auch aus und dann noch der 60FPS + MSAA Bonus dazu.
Past doch im Grunde, auf die paar mini zusätzlichen Lichtspielerein ist auch ge......en.
Mal abgesehen von der Performance (Watch Dogs) kann man Grafisch nichts bemängeln.

Und wie schon angesprochen wurde, das die in Trailern etwas besser aussehen leider normal,
ist halt Werbung und ist bei Screenshots doch schon seit Jahren genauso.


----------



## Ingrimm (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Versteh die ganze Aufregung nur bedingt ... auf der einen Seite ist es sicherlich ärgerlich das Highend Hardware aktuell in seltenen Fällen wirklich ausgereizt wird, auf der anderen Seite ist dieses Verhalten der Entwickler doch nix neues ... Screenshots,Videos,Trailer und Co wurden doch schon immer geschönt und nicht erst mit der PS4/One versucht man die Konsole möglichst Gleichwertig aussehen zu lassen.

Es wird sich daran auch nix ändern solange die Konsolen technisch hinter hinken und nicht an PC Leistung ran kommen ... die Konsolen machen für die meisten Studios 70-80% der Einnahmen aus und daher wird man sich kaum ändern ... man kann jetzt sicherlich damit kommen alle zu boykotieren und sich dieses Verhalten nicht gefallen zu lassen ABER zum einen juckt das die Entwickler kaum zum anderen ist es irgendwie wieder nen fast trauriger Trend das Grafik so viel wichtiger als der Inhalt geworden ist ... klar ist das Verhalten nicht die feine englische aber mir persönlich isses wayne ob das Spiel am Ende Ultra oder nur Sehr gut aussieht solange es Spaß macht und dazu gibs doch immer noch genug schlaue Köpfe die, wie im Fall Watch Dogs, uns die Super duper Grafik bringen oder eben wie bei Skyrim und Co mit Texturen Patches/Mods nachhelfen ... und im ernst, wir Pcler haben uns doch schon immer selber geholfen und das basteln/modden war mal das höchste Gut ^^


----------



## Lexx (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Rikko_V2 schrieb:


> Und wie schon angesprochen wurde, das die in Trailern etwas besser aussehen leider normal,
> ist halt Werbung und ist bei Screenshots doch schon seit Jahren genauso.


Ist bei jedem Fast Food und Take Away exakt dasselbe.
Und deren Geschäftsmodell bzw. anhaltender Verkaufserfolg
gibt ihnen recht.

Oder wer gibt seinen Burger retour, nur weil er nicht genau so aussieht, 
wie auf den Bildern am Eingang.. ?

Heisser Dampf und lautes Ge"gack"ere im Hühnerstall diese ganze 
Pseudo-Empörung.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Wenn Ubi tatsächlich einen Grafikdowngrade durchführen sollte, nur damit sich die PC-Version nicht zu sehr von der Konsolenversion unterscheidet, dann kauf ich das Spiel natürlich nicht. Dabei geht es mir gar nicht darum, superdupamegahighend Grafik zu bekommen, sondern darum, dass ich mich nicht verscheißern lasse, aber es gibt anscheinend viele, die das einfach so hinnehmen würden.


----------



## Rikko_V2 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Lexx schrieb:


> Ist bei jedem Fast Food und Take Away exakt dasselbe.
> Und deren Geschäftsmodell bzw. anhaltender Verkaufserfolg
> gibt ihnen recht.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Burger triffts gut xD Siehe MC D. wo alle Burger auf Plakaten riesig erscheinen,
 und dann ists irgendein Kinderbrötchen  ;P
Wobei BK mit dem Whopper hält was er verspricht *träum*

Irgendwo ist das Schema doch auch klar,  die Welt dreht sich nur um Macht und Geld, 
traurig aber war schon immer so, ist doch nichts neues.
Da die Konsolen der Kernpunkt des Geschäftes sind möchte man diesen nicht verärgern
bzw. möchte den Käufern zeigen wie toll diese doch sind. Somit PC angepasst damit da kein zu großer Kontrast entsteht.
Auf der anderen Seite natürlich unfair, 
warum soll der PC User nicht auch viel mehr erhalten für das "viel mehr" Geld was er für seine Hardware ausgibt.
Naja wie auch immer, da kann man ewig grübeln und diskutieren.


----------



## Vinz1911 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Hmmmm..., Konsolen egal ob last oder next-gen (Next-Gen ist ein lustiger begriff, für veraltete Hardware), nervt einfach nur, das der PC so das nachsehen hat & sich immer hinten anstellen muss


----------



## Nuallan (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Lexx schrieb:


> Ist bei jedem Fast Food und Take Away exakt dasselbe.
> Und deren Geschäftsmodell bzw. anhaltender Verkaufserfolg
> gibt ihnen recht.
> 
> ...


 
Achso, nur weil sich das in einer Branche durchgesetzt hat, lässt du dich also in jeder anderen auch verarschen? Klingt logisch. 
Ich kann leider nicht annähernd beschreiben, was ich von so einer Denkweise halte, weil das nen Perma-Bann nach sich ziehen würde. Viel Spaß noch beim verarscht werden.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Ubischrott..


----------



## Lexx (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Achso, nur weil sich das in einer Branche durchgesetzt hat, lässt du dich also in jeder anderen auch verarschen? Klingt logisch.
> Ich kann leider nicht annähernd beschreiben, was ich von so einer Denkweise halte, weil das nen Perma-Bann nach sich ziehen würde. Viel Spaß noch beim verarscht werden.



Tja, verarscht kann man sich nur fühlen, wenn man sich permanent unzufrieden, übergangen
und unbefriedigt fühlt. *). Quasi einer "Kognitiven Dissonanz" unterliegt. Das solltest aber DU ändern, 
und es nicht (nur) von externen Faktoren abhängig machen.

*) Oder liegt es an kindlich-trotziger Verweigerungshaltung, weil die Welt nicht so lieb zu dir ist,
wie sie es gefälligst zu sein hat?

Und ja, danke für deine Glückwünsche, den Spass habe ich und viele andere auch. 
Ich mach mein Lebensgefühl NICHT von irgendwelcher Trottelgrafik eines SPIELES!
abhängig.

Du aber bleibst anscheinend mit deinem Frust und Zorn alleine, und deshalb empfinde ich 
auch etwas wie Mitleid mit dir..


----------



## Da_Vid (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Würde von Ubisoft ja auch nichts anderes erwarten. Das erste Material FC4 sah doch auch um Längen besser aus als das etwas später gezeigte Gameplaymaterial, und bei Watch Dogs ja das gleiche...


----------



## Möxe (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Das einzige was ihr nicht akzeptieren könnt ist, dass die Konsolen den Spielemarkt dominieren. Das was Ubisoft macht, wird doch bestimmt von  allen anderen doch auch gemacht, sodass Ubisoft da kein Einzelfall ist. Mir fällt jetzt kein Spiel wirklich ein, dass den Vorteil vom PC deutlich nutzt. Es wird meistens immer von den Konsolen ausgegangen und die PC Version wird meistens nur rübergeportet!


----------



## addicTix (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Sorry, wenns so weiter geht wird eben kein Assassins Creed oder Far Cry mehr gekauft 
Bis die Entwickler es mal lernen, aber naja... werden sie eh nicht.


----------



## Negev (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Ehrlich, ich kann bei W_D kein Downgrate erkennen.
Wahrscheinlich ist dieser bei W_D so marginal ausgefallen. Man muss auch die Hardware der Spieler miteinbeziehen, die ein Downgrate vielleicht nötig macht.
Das W_D von der Gamescom 2013 kann vielleicht nichtmal von einer R9 290 perfomant dargestellt werden und nicht jeder hat Highend Hardware.

Fällt der Downgrate bei The Division genauso marginal aus - dann bin ich wirklich unbesorgt und greife gerne zu.

Und das Spiele-Entwickler ihr Spiel im besten Licht Präsentieren, ist nun wirklich nix neues. Ich kann den Trubel um Ubisoft wirklich nicht verstehen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*

Auch wenn ich durch Wd schon selbst mich davon überzeugen durfte: die vermeintlich geleakte Mail sieht mir irgendwie doch gerade in den letzten 3 Sätzen sehr nach " Absicht nach Shitstormgenerierung = Fake, der bei Leuten eine Reaktion auslösen soll, aus. Schaue mir erstmal die finalen Szenen an. Leider macht offenbar gefühlt jeder 2. hier das Spiel mit und springt auf...Irgendwie Lustich, hat was von Pawlow.. *hole dann gerne ne Tüte Popcorn raus, und schau da zu..*


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Division - Möglicher Grafikdowngrade für PC Version*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass die Konsolen eher da waren als der PC. Aber anscheinend nicht, bist wohl zu Jung um diese Tatsache zu wissen.
> 
> Ps. Ich sehe gerade, du bist sogar älter als ich, da kann ich das erst recht nicht verstehen.


 
Das ist so nicht richtig... Erster PC 1949 (NIM-Spiel gab es sogar schon vorher) und erste Konsole 1972... Auch war es das Genre des Ego-Shooters das Gaming voran gebracht hat und wir wissen auf welcher Plattform das war, nicht?

Und wenn man halbwegs vernünftige Konsolen dazu zählt, geht es erst ab 1985 mit den Konsolen los.



Weezer schrieb:


> Sorry, wenns so weiter geht wird eben kein Assassins Creed oder Far Cry mehr gekauft
> Bis die Entwickler es mal lernen, aber naja... werden sie eh nicht.



Und du kaufst es doch


----------

